# Cable doesn't fit



## headcrab (Jun 18, 2010)

Running cables down from a new projector to the wall plates went well until I found that I can't terminate the VGA cable in a deep box and wallplate. I planned to run the cable down through some sort of surface raceway, into a box, and thence to a VGA wall plate. 
Problem 1: The wall is cinder blocks, so I can't embed anything in it. I have to surface mount the box.
Problem 2: The cable doesn't bend enough.
Problem 3: The plug doesn't even fit through a 1" KO.
Problem 4: Leaving the cable hanging on the wall isn't shiny enough for this project.

So how do I get this cable to the wall plate without destroying it?

The intent with using the wall plate is so that someone can take a cheap 6' VGA cable and connect their laptop to the projector without fiddling with the loose end of a cable.


----------



## lighthouse (Jun 18, 2010)

Something like this...
Cables To Go 40854 Cable Summary - Cables To Go Terminator Break-Away


----------



## headcrab (Jun 18, 2010)

That looks like it will work. Thank you.


----------



## mc5w (Jun 24, 2010)

Wiremold extension ring. Handybox extension ring. Worst case, cut and access opening on the back on a large box, line the edge with some type of edging material, attch with screws ( not nails ) over the old box. Actually, we one time cut a big rectangular hole in the front of a pull box with automotive door edging around the opening to mate with a CAT scanner for a medical office.

Mike Cole


----------



## museav (Jun 25, 2010)

Another option is to run bundled five wire cable, terminate with BNC connectors and use an adapter like one of these, Extron Electronics VGA to BNC Cables (SY VGA) along with a wall plate with feedthrough connectors. Or instead of a wall plate and adapter use something like this, Extron Wallplates - WP 150. For longer runs, use something like this, Extron VGA Line Drivers & Extenders - Extender Series.

A CAT5 transmitter like this, Extron MTP ? Mini Twisted Pair Series - MTP T 15HD A WM, or this, WSTx-A Wall Mount Video & Audio UTP Transmitter, along with a matching receiver at the projector is also an option.

Here's the manufacturer's info for the RapidRun wall plate, RapidRun® HD15 Wall Plates: 3 colors; with or without 3.5mm or RCA dual channel audio - Cables To Go. Note that you also need one of their proprietary cables, RapidRun Runner Cables - Cables To Go, and the leads for the other end, RapidRun® HD15 VGA Flying Leads: HD15 leads with or without 3.5mm or RCA dual channel audio - Cables To Go.


----------



## headcrab (Jun 25, 2010)

Simply because it's cheaper, I think I will go with the extension ring approach. Thanks to all.


----------



## museav (Jun 25, 2010)

I don't know how far it is from the wall plate to the projector but before you commit to any solution you might want to verify that the VGA cable you plan to use works. Running generic VGA cable direct from a wall plate to a projector usually works for smaller classrooms and such but can be pushing it with the distances involved in many theatres and auditoria.

You can also find VGA cables with right angle terminations, that might help as it potentially avoids having to worry about the cable bend radius.


----------



## mrb (Jun 26, 2010)

you could run cat5 and use a vga cat5 extender wallplate


----------



## rwhealey (Jun 27, 2010)

We had issues with our wireless mics interfering with cheap 50' VGA cables.

The group using the VGA switched to a bulan solution (I think the Extron that Brad linked above) and had no more problems.


----------

